# Gentoo User Treffen Linz

## kobler

Hallo,

wollte mal fragen ob jemand von nähe Linz lust

hätte mal ein usertreffen mit mir zu veranstallten bzw. zu kommen?

mfg

kobler alois

----------

## _hephaistos_

hi!

ich bin von salzburg - aber wir könnten uns ja ev. irgendwo in der mitte treffen?

linz muss ich erst schauen, weils doch ziemlich weit ist  :Smile: 

ciao

----------

## hoochie

Hi!

Bin aus Amstetten - waere aber schon interessiert  :Smile: 

Linz <-> SBG ist doch nur eine knappe Stunde zu fahren oder taeusch ich mich da?

So long,

Hoo

----------

## _hephaistos_

 *hoochie wrote:*   

> Linz <-> SBG ist doch nur eine knappe Stunde zu fahren oder taeusch ich mich da?

 

jo, mir 160 durch die baustellen  :Smile: 

wann/wo hättet ihr das denn vor?

ciao

----------

## hoochie

160 durch die Baustellen? *schnarch*  :Wink: 

Naja - nix genaues weiss ich auch nicht...

Das sollte nochmal besprochen werden - vielleicht waeren auch noch ein paar User mehr gefragt als 3... obwohl - in kleiner Runde kanns auch ganz lustig werden  :Wink: 

So long

----------

## _hephaistos_

@kobler: mach bitte ein [OT] vors subject

@hoochie: hmm es sollte schon was mit i-net anbindung (WLAN, LAN) sein oder?

und eine Themenliste wär nicht schlecht.

ciao

----------

## hoochie

Hmm..... 

mja - ich denke kommt auf die Masse an  :Smile: 

Aber so'n Hub mit ein paar Kabeln ist glaub ich weniger Aufwand... noch dazu wo ich noch kein WLan mein Eigen nenne...

Aber auf jeden Fall mit Bier, Maedels und Fruehstueck am naechsten Morgen*ggg*

----------

## _hephaistos_

jo, wlanrouter hätt ich schon...

passt - in Linz (Oberösterreich) gibts eh kein gscheites Bier! Nehm ich mal ein Salzburger Bier (NICHT Stiegl!!) mit  :Smile: 

ciao

----------

## hoochie

Und fuer ein paar Kaiser Beers (11km zur Brauerei) haett ich auch noch Platz im Kofferraum  :Smile: 

Fehlen nur noch die Maedels *g*

----------

## ian!

 *hephaistos6 wrote:*   

> @kobler: mach bitte ein [OT] vors subject

 

Ich war mal so frei.  :Wink: 

Aufgenommen in: [OT] Gentoo User Treffen Sammelthread

----------

## kobler

Hallo Leute,

leider hatte ich nie zeit mich zu melden,aber bin jetzt wieder da.

Es währe jetzt noch intressant wan wir das ganze machen und wer mit mir bei den vorbereitungen helfen würde?

mfg

kobler alois

----------

## _hephaistos_

 *kobler wrote:*   

> leider hatte ich nie zeit mich zu melden,aber bin jetzt wieder da.
> 
> Es währe jetzt noch intressant wan wir das ganze machen und wer mit mir bei den vorbereitungen helfen würde?

 

hallo,

nachdem du den thread angezettelt hast, hast du dir doch auch sicher schon gedanken zum ablauf gemacht oder?  :Smile: 

ciao

----------

## kobler

Ja klar, ist nur so wir sollten mal überlegen wo wir das ganze jetzt genau machen, das wir irgendwo lokal liegen würden bzw. das ganze mobilisieren.

weiters bzgl programm hätte ich schon ein paar gut vorschläge, natürlich sollten wir schauen das wir das ganze so veranstalten das jeder auch vorschläge bringt und wir daraus ein nettes abend programm machen.

mfg

kobler alois

----------

## kobler

wollte nur sagen werde wahrscheinlich bis sontag abend oder montag nicht online gehen koennen, da endlich meine neue hardware in betrieb nehem muss.

würde mich freuen wenn wir demnächst was machen koennten und das ihr bis montag mal eure ideen bringen würdets bzgl. abendgestaltung,ortschaft,lokal...

mfg

kobler alois.

----------

## _hephaistos_

hallo,

*was muss das für eine hardware sein  :Smile: *

ja, ich kenn mich leider in linz gar nicht aus -> weiß nur, wo ich hinfahren müsste  :Smile:  kann daher auch keine lokalideen etc liefern....

bezügl. programm hab ich auch vorschläge.

postet mal eure...

ciao

----------

## MatzeOne

ich geb mal den link weiter an nen gentoo-user in hagenberg bzw. bad goisern ^^

----------

## kobler

Hallo,

schade dass,sich nicht mehr gemeldet haben,egal.wehr bitte lust hat soll sich reinschreiben das ich ca. die größen ordnung weiß bzgl. der location.

mfg

kobler alois

----------

## _hephaistos_

hi!

damit die planung nicht untergeht!

ich bin dabei!

sagt mir bescheid -> am besten per PM

ciao

----------

## hoochie

Hey Leute!

War leider ziemlich lange offline, bin jetzt aber wieder da!

War jetzt das Treffen schon oder ist das erst in der Auflage begriffen?

Bitte gebt mir mal Bescheid, am besten per Mail oder PM.

Danke,

Hoochie

----------

## kobler

hallo leute,

das mit deutschland ist sich leider nicht ausgegangen, aber so lange das wetter öfters schön ist würde ich vorschlagen wir koennten es in linz nochmals versuchen, location währe bei mir zuhause und im garten,....da hätten wir alles was wir brauchen, sogar wlan und eine nette internet anbindung bis zum selbst gebauten grill.

hätte jemand intresse, da ich glaube solange das wetter schön ist und der grill noch funkt. müsste man es ausnützen.......

mfg

kobler alois

----------

